# Info on No. Calif. Mushroom Permits



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I was wondering how this virus and the 'fallout' from it might affect shroom hunting here in North Calif. , so I sent an email to the proper authority and I am attaching the reply. This is FYI for everyone so they know where the USFS stands at this point. It's kinda vague and ominous sounding but here it is.......


----------



## Diver Brian (May 6, 2020)

I called him last week and he told me they are still working on a permit plan, but for now we are free to go collect as individuals as long as we keep it to 10lbs per person per day.


----------



## Quercus (May 15, 2020)

Diver Brian said:


> I called him last week and he told me they are still working on a permit plan, but for now we are free to go collect as individuals as long as we keep it to 10lbs per person per day.


I have a 2020 permit for personal collection of mushrooms on U.S Forest Service lands in CA. It allows collection of only 5 pounds of mushrooms per year. 10 lbs a day just sounds wrong


----------



## Diver Brian (May 6, 2020)

Quercus said:


> I have a 2020 permit for personal collection of mushrooms on U.S Forest Service lands in CA. It allows collection of only 5 pounds of mushrooms per year. 10 lbs a day just sounds wrong


I think it depends on the particular forest... This was for Shasta/Trinity national forest.


----------

